# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shqipëria në tekstet e shkollës italiane

## Brari

balkanweb

Analiza  


Shqipëria në tekstet e shkollës italiane 

Nga: VISAR ZHITI 

Çfarë u mësohet brezave të rinj në bankat e shkollave për "vendin e shqiponjave", për marrëdhëniet mes dy popujve tanë? Si e shohin historinë tonë, të bërë nga ne dhe nga rrethanat dhe lëvizjet përreth, ku Italia ka rolin e saj të ndjeshëm dhe me rëndësi, nga kemi marrë dhe dhënë në shekuj? 

Për këtë qëllim qëmtova një sërë botimesh të edukimit shkollor të mesëm, që nënkupton 8-vjeçaren dhe të mesmen e lartë, që përfshin edhe 2+3 vjet të tjera studime, 2 vjet gjimnaz dhe 3 vjet lice, të shkollës tradicionale apo atyre eksperimentale, të cilat janë rreth 450 të tilla. 

Është me interes të dihet se si shikohet dhe trajtohet vendi ynë, Shqipëria, në shkollat e fqinjes sonë të madhe, Italisë, me pasuri kulturore universale, që i ka dhënë njerëzimit heronj në kulturë, arte dhe shkencë, në letërsi e pedagogji, etj. Por çfarë u thonë ata brezave të rinj në bankat e shkollave për vendin e shqiponjave, për marrëdhëniet mes dy popujve tanë? Si e shohin historinë tonë, të bërë nga ne dhe nga rrethanat dhe lëvizjet përreth, ku Italia ka rolin e saj të ndjeshëm dhe me rëndësi, nga kemi marrë dhe dhënë në shekuj? 

Për këtë qëllim qëmtova një sërë botimesh të edukimit shkollor të mesëm, që nënkupton 8-vjeçaren dhe të mesmen e lartë, që përfshin edhe 2+3 vjet të tjera studime, 2 vjet gjimnaz dhe 3 vjet lice, të shkollës tradicionale apo atyre eksperimentale, të cilat janë rreth 450 të tilla. 

Qeveria aktuale italiane do të kryejë ndryshime epokale në sistemin arsimor të mesëm, që shkollat të arrijë nivelin e vendeve të tjera, është deklaruar dhe Reforma Gelmini parashikon të ruajë vetëm 6 llojet bazë të shkollimit të mesëm: 

1) liceun klasik, 

2) shkencor, 

3) linguistik, 

4) pedagogjik, 

5) artistik dhe 

6) teknik-komercial. 

Në 13 vite shkollim nxënësit marrin dije dhe edukim humanistik, pëcaktojnë qëndrimin dhe perspektivën e tyre, për të qenë njëkohësisht qytetarë dhe për të kuptuar jetën dhe shoqërinë përreth, vendet dhe popujt pranë e larg, historinë në përgjithësi dhe në veçanti, pra botën dhe llogjikën e zhvillimit. 

Shkollat e mesme italiane, me llojshmërinë e tyre dhe format eksperimentale, nuk kanë një tekst unik, por përdorin gjerësisht librin alternativë, me një lirshmëri të ndjeshme, me liri trajtimesh dhe interpretimesh të ndryshme, madje dhe brenda një shkolle, edhe klasat paralele ndodh të kenë tekste të ndryshme për të njëjtën lëndë, por baza dhe qasjet ndaj së vërtetës duhet të jenë të qendrueshme. 

Siç është theksuar dhe në Reformën Gelmini, që do të nisë vitin e ardhshëm shkollor, reforma do të jetë radikale, por jo politike. Lëndët, për përmbajtjen e tyre dhe nga ana pedagogjike, aparatin shkencor, aktivizimin e recepsionit, etj. qendrojnë lart, janë të begata, edhe me mendim filozofik e artin, të ndërthurura me ese të emrave të mëdhenj nga Italia dhe bota, që përforcojnë të kuptuarit e dialektikës së zhvillimit shoqëror, krizat, luftrat dhe përparimin, evulimin dhe hopet shkencore e prosperitetin në përgjithësi. 

Në këtë babiloni tekstesh, vëzhgova, si të thuash, kampione të tyre të lendës së historisë, të 8-vjeçares dhe të së mesmes, gjimnaz dhe lice klasik e shkencor, të këtij viti shkollor akademik, për të krijuar një ide e për të ditur se sa dhe si janë të interesuar fqinjët tanë italianë për ne sot? Si e pasqyrojnë vendin tonë? Dhe çfarë na duket se lënë pa thënë? Po në raport me fqinjët tanë ballkanikë? 

Sipas kronologjisë po vendos të gjitha rastet tipike të qëmtuara nga unë. 

LASHTËSIA 

GJUHA SHQIPE: qysh në fillim gjejmë të dhëna me interes për gjuhën shqipe dhe ilirishten si pararendëse të saj në tekstet e lëndes së greqishtes së vjetër të gjimnazit, (IV), Corso di lingua e civiltá greca, botim i Bruno Mondadori Editore. Në tabelën përmbledhëse të gjuhëve indoeuropiane, (f. 2), jepet ecuria e tyre nëpër mijëvjeçarë, p.sh., kalimet nga gjuhët iranike në ato të persishtes së lashtë dhe avestike, që sot kanë dhënë gjuhët persiane, afgane e kurde; apo gjuhët sllave nga rrjedhin rusishtja, bjellorusishtja, ukrainishtja, bullgarishtja, polonishtja, çekishtja, sllovakishtja, sllovenishtja, serbo-kroatishtja, maqedonishtja. Po kështu dhe për gjuhë italike, gjermanike, keltike, me derivatet e tyre të shumta, etj. Ndërsa për Ilirishten si gjuhë e veçantë jepet që kalon drejtpërsëdrejti në shqipen e sotme. 

Po kështu dhe në tekstin e latinishtes, Il nuovo libro di Latino, Editori Laterza, për gjimnazin (IV), në tabelën Rrënjë indoeuropiane  grupi perëndimor, ku renditen, p.sh., keltishtja e çrrjedh prej saj, apo gjuhët italike, gjermanike, etj, nga Veneto ILIRICO kanë dalë mesapishtja dhe SHQIPJA (f 2). 

Në tekstet e historisë antike dhe të mesjetës, për gjimnazin (IV) me titull Il mosaico e gli specchi, (Mozaiku dhe pasqyrat), me autorë B. Corradi, A. Giardina. B. Gregori, f.96, jepet një e dhënë befasuese: popullsia e Palestinës është e përbëre nga grupe Popujsh të Detit, ku më i rëndësishmi është ai i Filistejve, shkruhet, që ka mundësi të jenë me origjinë nga Shqipëria e sotme dhe u vendosën në 5 qytete gjatë bregut jugor. 

Vendet tona fqinjë, Greqia e lashtë dhe Maqedonia e lashtë, në këtë kurs me autorët e latpërmendur, natyrisht që shtjellohen shumë më gjerë dhe gjatë... 

Nuk gjetëm të dhëna për Ilirët, por ishin të shënuar në hartat për gjatë bregut Dalmat. Kurse Epiri pothuajse shtrihej i gjithi në Greqinë Veriore të sotme. 

Ndërsa në hartën e ngulmimeve greke, të civilizimit të tyre dhe të poliseve shenjoheshin Epidamno, Durrësi i sotshëm, si dhe Apolonia, - si koloni greke. Kur flitet për zgjerimin e Greqisë antike, me shfaqjen e titanisë së saj, Epiri konsiderohet si nën këtë sundim dhe në Luftën midis Athinës dhe Spartës, Epiri shikohet si shtet neutral. 

Për Maqedoninë e lashtë thuhet se janë popuj të përzierë, edhe grekë por edhe parahelenikë, në konflikt me Greqinë e atëhershme, që Filipi II e pushtoi e kalohet tek ambicjet dhe perandoria e Aleksandrit të Madh (faqet 274 - 275) 

Në volumin e dytë të këtij kursi Nga Italia pararomane deri në apogjeun imperial themelimi i Romës nga Enea i Trojës konsiderohet mit dhe per Eneun nuk përmendet që është dardan, ndërsa origjina e etruskëve spërcaktohet, shihen si autoktonë, pa u marrë në shqyrtim lidhja ilirike me ta. 

Pirroja si mbret i Epirit, shikohet si sovran tipik elenik, (faqe 7), që kërkon të ribëje perandorinë e Aleksandrit të Madh... 

Në nëntitullin Fushata kundër Ilirëve..., (faqe 80, lib. cit.) shkruhet: Tashmë Roma ishte një fuqi e madhe detare. Vendos kështu të përballojë probleme të rënda të dala nga pirateria ilirike. Ilirët, një popull me origjinë indoeuropiane të shtrirë gjatë bregut lindor të Adriatikut... që mbillnin terror... e krijonin dëme për romanët, italikët dhe grekërit. ...Roma bëri aleancë me shumë qytete greke dhe i nënshtruan ilirët... Kaq. Asgjë më shumë nuk thuhet e nuk flitet për ilirët e as për perandorët e ardhshëm të Romës me origjinë ilire e dardane, që në botime të tjera shkencore dhe enciklopedike hasen. 

MESJETA 

Në Profili storici (Profile historike), 6 tekste, me autorë A. Giardina, G. Sabbatucci e V. Vidotto, (për 3 vitet e liceut, pas 2 viteve të gjimnazit), përsa i përket periudhës së viteve 1350-1650, Europa e 100 vjetëve luftë, nuk përmenden fare as Iliri e as Arbëri, veçse në një hartë, (f.179) shenjohet Principato di Albania (Principata e Shqipërisë) me në kufi në veri e veri-lindje Serbinë, në jug-lindje dhe jug Greqinë dhe në një rrip toke mes këtyre dy vendve, Turqinë që po avitej. 

Me rënien e perandorisë bizantine dhe shfaqjen e Turqisë otomane në Ballkan, përmendet me një fjali triumfi i tyre në Betejën e Kosovës më 1389dhe rënien e Mbretërisë Serbe, (f. 310), duke mos e qartësuar si humbje të popujve të Ballkanit, që së bashku luftuan në atë betejë, ku kishte shqiptarë të udhëhequr nga princërit e tyre, bullgarë, boshnjakë, rumunë, kaoalicion i krishterë, ku u rënditën edhe çekë, hungarezë, polakë, frengj, vërtet nën komandën serbe. 

Ndërkaq nuk kujtohet qëndresa shqiptare me Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun, e cila ndikoi, gjithsesi, dhe në mbrojtje të Italisë e më gjerë si dhe asgjë për marrëdhëniet dhe ndërhyrjet e Skënderbeut ushtarakisht në Itali apo lidhjet e mëpastajme me Venetikun, etj. 

Ndërsa kur vazhdohet të shpjegohet për perandorinë osmane, reformat e saj në shekullin XVII për rimëkëmbje, gjejmë se në 20 vjeçarin 1656-1676 e ngritën bilancin e shtetit vezirët e mëdhenj, Qyprillinjtë, atë e bir, me origjinë shqiptare. (f.39) 

Në paragrafin Perandoria turke dhe popujt ballkanikë, shkruhet se ishte gjithnjë më problematike kontolli i tyre: grekë, serbë, maqedonas, shqiptarë, bullgarë, rumunë, kur skishte një lidhje fetare, megjithëse shumica ishin kristianë ortodokse, dhe perandoria ishte tolerante në këtë drejtim, pa përdorur forcën asimiluese. (f. 541, lib. cit. më lart). 

DREJT KOHËVE TË REJA: 

Në tekstin La discussione storica 3, (Diskutimi historik), me autorë De Bernardi Guarraccino, botim shkollor i Bruno Modadori-t, duke ndalur vetëm ku përmendet Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët, gjejmë (f. 501) në pjesë kur flitet për Egjiptin e pas viti 1801 se mes klimës anarkike që zotëronte, ngrihet figura e Mehmet Aliut, ushtarak me origjinë shqiptare, që mbërrin në Egjipt me trupat otomane për të luftuar francezët. 

Më pas, po në këtë tekst (f. 503), kur flitet për kryengritjet greke të 1822 për pavaresi, rrezikohet që ajo të shtypet me ndërhyrjen dhe ndihmën e pashait të Kajros tashmë, Mehmet Aliut. 

Për paralelizëm kemi të drejtë të kujtojmë se në kryengritjet greke për pavaresi kishte dhe shumë heronj me origjinë shqiptarë. 

Gjithashtu konstatojmë se në këto tekste shkollorë, kur flitet gjatë për figura të njohura të historisë së afërt italiane si për kryeministrin Francesco Crispi dhe ideologun Antonio Gramshi, jepen biografitë e tyre bashkë me fotografitë, por nuk u zihet në gojë origjina e tyre shqiptare dhe sgjendet asgjë për arbëreshët. 

Po kështu ku flitet për lëvizjen filohelenike europiane, kur emra të shquar europianë përkrahën luftën greke për pavaresi, edhe duke marrë pjesë në të, kujtohen poeti anglez Bajron, udhëtimi i tij nëpër Itali e Greqi, por nuk vazhdohet: dhe në Shqipëri dhe që piktori francez Delacroix, realizon piktura që pasqyrojnë masakrimin e kryengritësve greke, por dihet që në pikturat e Delacroix janë paraqitur arvanitas, kryengritës shqiptarë. 

Po kështu na duket si mungesë mospërmendja e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, me rol të ndjeshëm për Greqinë, Ballkanin, me jehonë në Europë, kur në tekste na duket se gjen emra më me pak rëndësi në arealin përreth. 

Në betejat ballkanike, 1912, në konfliktet mes vendeve të Ballkanit dhe Turqisë, ndërhyrjeve të Austrohungarisë, Italisë dhe më gjerë, Rusia, aleancat, interesat, etj., etj., nuk përmendet fare Shqipëria, vetëm në fund të kapitullit kjo fjali: në bregun jugor të Adriatikut lindet ndërkaq një Shtet i ri i vogël, principata e Shqipërisë, i dëshiruar nga Austria e Italia për të penguar Serbinë të zbarkojë në det (f. 106). 

Është e pamundur, mendoj, se mund të krijohet një shtet i ri vetëm me dëshirë të të tjerëve, pa bazamentin natyral, popullin, gjuhën, truallin, pa dëshirën, përpjekjet dhe luftrat e vetë atij populli, pa elitën e tij paraprijëse dhe strategjinë kolektive, duke gjetur aleatë dhe mbështetje., etj., etj., dhe më pas nuk thuhet fare për copetimin e Shqipërisë nga fqinjët. 

Kalohet në Luftën e Parë Botërore, për Shqipërinë prapë asgjë, por në harta është shenjuar me ngjyrën e vendeve neutrale. (F.184). Ndërsa për Paktin e Londrës, më 1915, gjejmë dhe këtë marrëveshje: në rast fitoreje Italisë i qenë premtuar territore të Shqipërisë (Historia bazë e 8-vjeçares, I Segreti del tempo (Sekretet e kohës), botim i Grupit Editorial Il capitello, f. 6.). 

Lufta e Dytë Botërore: 

Në hartën e dy diktaturave, asaj naziste dhe asaj komuniste, Shqipëria, para se të niste lufta, figuron ende neutrale. me Zvicrën etj., e qarkuar me vende profashiste, Jugosllavia, Bullgaria, Greqia, Italia 

Në tekstin bazë të lartpermendur, të kursit të historisë për të mesmen 8-vjeçare, (I Segreti del tempo, Sekretet e kohës, botim i Grupit Editorial Il capitello), ka një tabelë përgjithësuese, ku në njërin nga kuadratet shkruhet: 11 shkurt 1939, Italia anekson Shqipërinë, në faqen 85 tabelën tjetër: Shqipëria pushtohet nga Italia më 1939 dhe në faqen 91 nëntitulli Imperializmi italian zbarkon në Shqipëri, ku shkruhet se përkrah Gjermanisë, pas pushtimit të Etiopisë, Italia bëhet padrone e Shqipërisë. Dhe një foto e ushtrisë italiane, që ka zbarkuar në Durrës. 

Komunizmi dhe rënia e tij: 

Gjithmonë në kërkim se çka për vendin tonë, në tekstin Profili storici 3: (Profile historike, në paragrafin Jugosllavia e Titos, (f. 528), thuhet se komunistët morën pushtetin pa probleme të tepërta në Shqipëri e mbi të gjitha në Jugosllavi... Kjo e dyta dhe me ndihmën e Armatës së kuqe. 

Gjatë analizave për komunizmin, Stalin, shkëputja e Titos, Hrushovi, Mao Ce Duni, Kuba, propapaganda, etj., ndërsa kujtohet shumëçka, asgjë nuk thuhet për Shqipërinë, as dhe për daljen nga Traktati i Varshavës, largimin e bazës sovjetike nga Vlora, me shumë rëndësi për Italinë, po kështu dhe në raport me Kinën, lidhjet ndërkombëtarizuese me të, etj. 

Rikthimi i demokracisë në Europën Lindore. 

Nën këtë titull, (Lib. cit. më lart, f. 768), renditen ndryshimet në vendet e perandorisë komuniste. Po Shqipëria? Ja: ...dhe pasi në Rumani revoltat popullore kapin dhe dënojnë me vdekje Çausheskun më 1989, një vit më pas era e reformave preku dhe Shqipërinë, kështjella e fundit e ortodoksisë marksiste-leniniste në Europë. 

Në paragrafin Zgjedhjet më 1990, (po në f. 768), shkruhet: Në Bullgari dhe në Shqipëri trashëgimtarët e Partisë komuniste mbajnë pushtetin në fazën e tranzicionit... 

Në Serbi mbizotëron neokomunizi nacionalist i Sllobodan Millosheviçit, që kërkon të riafirmojë rolin hegjemonist të Serbisë në Jugosllavinë e bashkuar. 

Në nëntitullin Kriza Jugosllave (f. 786), shtjellohet: kriza jugosllave nisi nga kondërshtitë mes gjallërimit të aspiratave hegjemoniste të Serbisë së Millosheviçit, tashmë të ushtruara ndaj minorancës shqiptare të Kosovës dhe vullnetit autonomist të Republikave të Sllovenisë dhe Kroacisë. 

Në anë ka dhe një hartë të ish-Jugosllavisë, ku përcaktohet: Kosova dhe Vojvodina  territore autonome në përbërje të Serbisë 

Edhe në tekstin tjetër La discussione storica- 3, Novecento, (Diskutimi historik-3, Nëntqinda) me autorë De Bernardi e Guarracino, Edizion scolastik Bruno Mondadori, jepet po ajo gjendje si më lart, por theksohet diskriminimi i shqiptareve dhe hungarezeve ne Jugosllavi. (f. 724). 

Kriza e Kosovës 

Ja çlexojmë: Më 1998 rikthehet në mënyrë dramatike çështja e Kosovës... Si përgjigje ndaj protestave autonomiste të popullsisë me origjinë shqiptare dhe lindjes së një lëvizjeje guerile për pavaresi, UÇK, serbët shpërthyen në represione të rënda që goditi, si zakonisht mbi të gjitha civilët. (Profili storici 3: (f. 787) 

Ndërhyrja e NATO-s, ku bën pjesë dhe Italia. Bombardimet mbi impiante industriale, infrastrukturën civile dhe pallatet e pushtetit, teksa serbet intensifikuan spastriminin etnik në Kosovë, ku rreth 500 mijë kosovarë shqiptarë morën eksodin dramatik për në republikat pranë, të Shqipërisë dhe Maqedonisë. ( Nga e njëjta faqe si më lart.) 

Kurse Rusia përcaktohet në këte paragraf si aleatja tradicionale e serbeve, që mbajti qendrim kritikues për këtë akt. 

Kosova mbetet që nga atëhere nën kontrollin e forcave të NATO-s, në pritje të statusit përfundimtar, mbyllet paragrafi. 

Në pjesën Rënia e Millosheviçit, gjejmë këtë shtesë: një zjarr tjetër tensioni etnik hapet në republikën e afërt të Maqedonisë, vend i një minorance të konsiderueshme shqiptare... Grupe guerilase të ardhur nga Kosova... NATO vendos paqen... ndërsa vendet e Bashkimit europian kërkojnë të favorizojne një marrëveshje për një aset të ri institucional që garanton të drejtat e minorancave. (Faqet 787-788; lib. cit.) 

Shqipëria e uritur, Jugosllavia në flakë 

Ky është titull i një kapitulli të tekstit Sekretet e kohës (I Segreti del tempo), per kl. VIII, botim i Grupit Editorial Il capitello, faqe 128. Dhe me këta nëntituj: 

- Me mijëra ikin nga Shqipëria Në Shqipëri dhe në Jugosllavi, dy vende komuniste europianë, jo anëtarë të Traktatit të Varshavës (Shqipëria doli prej andej më 1968), me rënien e komunizmit, patën pasoja të rënda... më 1992 në Shqipëri erdhi në pushtet një parti e opozitës, por vendi kishte rënë në krizë të rëndë ekonomike, me papunësi 50 %. Për mijëra Shqiptarë zgjidhje ishte ikja, në të parin vend afër, drejt Italisë. 

- 4 vjet lufte dhe spastrim etnik 

Më 1991 shpërthen lufta civile në Jugosllavinë... e banuar nga grupe etnike të ndryshme, me histori të veten e me besim fetar të vetin...etj, etj., deri në shkëputjen e republikave përbërëse. 

- Bomba mbi Kosovë 

Më 1998 shpërthen situata në Kosovë që kërkonte pavaresinë.. Serbet bombarduan sistematikisht rajonin, duke detyruar mijëra kosovarë të linin Kosovën e të iknin në Shqipëri e Maqedoni... Për ta ndalur, NATO bombardon ashpërsisht Beogradin (1999) duke e shtrënguar të pranojë planin e paqes. 

Ky mësim ka anash një fotografi me turma shqiptarësh që po ikin nga Kosova mbi shina treni dhe një hartë me kufijtë përcaktuar të republikave të ish Jugosllavisë dhe të dy krahinave autonome. 

Gratë Nobel 

Nën këtë titull janë renditur ato gra të shquara në botë, që kanë marrë çmimin Nobel në botë, ku krahas 2 nobelisteve italiane, shkrimtares Grazia Daledda e shkencëtares Rita Levi Montalcini, apo birmanezes Aung San Suu Kyi, luftetare për demokraci e kundër diktaturës, etj, është dhe humanistja shqiptare Nënë Tereza, nobelistja e viti 1979, por aty cilësohet si me origjine maqedonase. (f.214) 

Kriza shqiptare. 

Nën këtë titull është i vetmi kapitull prej 21 rrjeshtash, në gjysmën e faqes 788, që i kushtohet Shqipërisë në tekstet e kurseve të historisë gjatë gjithë viteve të studimit në Liceun klasik italian. (Profili storici 3 :buzeqeshje:  

Aty bëhet fjalë për ngjarjet e rënda të 1997 në Shqipërinë më të prapambetur e më të izoluar mes vendeve të Europës komuniste dhe e fundit që prodhoi një demokraci të brishtë shumëpartiake... shkaku i krizës: shoqëritë financiare, që mbinë papritur dhe mblodhën kursimet e shumë shqiptarëve... 

Më pas është dhe emri i Presidentit të Republikës, Sali Berisha, Partia Demokratike, akuzat e opozitës së majtë, ndarja Veri-Jug, anarkia, ku gjetën hapësirë bandat keqbërëse, dhe kështu mbyllet ky kapitull. Po edhe të dhënat për Shqipërinë. 

Në bazë të këtij shfletimi të shpejtë, çmësoi studenti italian i shkollës së mesme për vendin në bregun tjetër të Adriatikut, Shqipërinë? Çpërfytyrim mori dhe çdo të mund ti mbetet në mendje? Kaq afër dhe kaq larg, gati në harrim... 

KONKLUZIONE TE MIAT: 

Italia është e interesuar për Shqipërinë. Jo vetëm pse është vendi fqinjë dhe kanë një det që e ndajnë bashkë, por ajo ka ndikuar në historinë e Shqipërisë, madje dhe ka bërë pjesë të saj, duke përcaktuar dhe rrjedhën, një herë në lashtësi, kur e pushtoi perandoria romake për gati 5 shekuj dhe pastaj në kohët moderne në shekullin XX, kur Italia fashiste pushtoi Shqipërinë mbretërore dhe prej këtij pushtimi lindi dhe u fuqizua lëvizja komuniste, mori pushtet, vendosi diktaturën e saj dhe kështu shqiptarët e humbën sërisht Europën, që e kishin humbur dhe një herë më parë me pushtimin e gjatë turk. 

Na duket sikur ka arsye dhe vend për të thënë më shumë për Shqipërinë në tekstet e shkollave të mesme italiane, për atë popull që i mbijetoi vorbullave të ngjarjeve, ku vërtet jepet lashtësia e thellë e gjuhës së tij shqipe, por pa ngjarjet dhe bëmat dhe dramat dhe rolin në Ballkan. 

Me gjithë objektivitetin shkencor, konseguencën e informacionit dhe metodikën e lartë të teksteve, siç e pamë, Shqipëria është e pranishme, diçka më shumë kjo e ditëve tona, por, si të thuash, nën optikën e çastit a të rastësive dhe, teksa Kosova e sotme na duket më e përkthjelluar, më e paqartë del e kaluara e saj. Dhe sa më thellë kalojmë në histori, aq më pak bëhet e pranishme Shqipëria dhe kumti për të sikur vjen i cunguar ndonjë herë. 

Krahasuar me informacionin dhe të dhënat për vendet e tjera në Ballkan, sipas mendimit tim vetanak, janë të pamjaftueshme vetëm përmendja e emrit Shqipëri apo dhe e një fjale për të, qoftë dhe një paragraf në rastet kruçiale, ose vetëm hartat, ku shenjohet se ku gjendet e ndonjë foto e rrallë e jo më heshtja për epoka të mëdha të historisë si p.sh., për Mesjetën dhe për luftëtarin me përmasa europiane, me ndihmesë dhe për Italinë, Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu. 

Duke parë mënyrën se si janë hartuar këto tekste, profesionalizmin e tyre, nga ku duhet mësuar e marrë përvojë, madje dhe bukurinë, ku spikat dhe edukimi, vënia në dukje, përveç të tjerash, dhe e vlerave morale kolektive, që prodhon historia për të përballuar luftrat, diktaturat, genocidin, nëpërkëmbjet që i bëhen popujve më të vogjël apo me besim tjetër fetar, etj., do të dëshiroja të shikohej më thellë nga Shqipëria - vendi përballë, siç thotë në një dokumentar të rëndësishëm Roland Sejko, me imazhe filmikë të marra nga arkivi Luce, aq shumë mbresëlënëse. 

Teksa jepen më ndjeshëm dhe më e detajuar, p.sh., genocidi mbi hebrenjtë, persektutimi deri në shfarosje i tyre, Shqipëria, dihet tashmë që dha një shembull tjetër, të shkëlqyer, atë të mikpritjes së tyre dhe të mbrojtjes. 

Po kështu u dha dhe një shembull tjetër unikal, i mrekullueshëm: kur kapitulloi fashizmi, shqiptarët mbajtën në shtëpitë e tyre mijëra ushtarë italianë, që kërcënoheshin nga pushtuesi nazist dhe uria e luftë. Kështu, ata që kishin ardhur si pushtues e u luftuan si të tillë, kur u mundën, u mbajtën nëpër shtëpira njerëzisht, madje dhe si miq dhe u përcollën si të tillë. 

Eshtë një mesazh që do të dëshiroja tu jepej brezave, sidomos atyre që janë në bankat e shkollës, në një shoqëri të hapur e në një Europë që bashkohet gjithnjë e më shumë, jo vetëm si gjeografi, por dhe si bashkëveprim, me ndikime të ndërsjellta kulturore, si qëndrim i përbashkët dhe etikë kontinentale. 

Po kështu dhe harmonia fetare që gëzon Shqipëria është një shembull, kur dhe fare pranë Italisë ka luftra për çështje të besimit fetar. 

Kujtoj nobelistin indian Tagora, që i shkruante një letër populli të vet, ku ndër të tjera i thosh, doni të mësoni për bashkëjetsën fetare, si bëhet realitet ajo, shkoni në Shqipëri. E tekset shkollore, e thamë më lart që alternohen me copa leximi, ese të autorë të shquar botërore. 

Do të doja ta përfundoja duke përsëritur që Italia ka ndërhyrë në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe duke ngritur pjesë të saj apo duke ndryshuar rrjedhën, e pranishme, prandaj dhe përgjegjësia e saj civile bashkë me vëmendjen do të dëshiroja të ishte më e madhe ndaj vendit përballë, që edhe ai ska qenë pa ndikim fare në historinë e Italisë, të vjetër dhe të re. 

Shqipëria e ndodhur mes kulturës së lashtë greke dhe asaj romake, mes dy superfuqive kulturore kështu, dy vende fqinjë në Bashkimin Europian, ku bota moderne jep gjithçka, shumë më shpejt se pushtimet, na bën të duam dëshmi të qenësishme dhe vlerësuese realisht. 

Në mozaikun e popujve ka vend për secilin gur e çdo ngjyrë, që bëjnë të pasurohemi së bashku. 

Marre nga Bota Shqiptare

----------


## xfiles

italianet jane b.q ne kete aspekt, 
nuk kane faj popullsia e thjesht, po armiqte i kemi ne organet e larta te edukimit.
italianet jane pro serb, doemos kur 50% e popullsise se saj ka gene prej jevgu.

----------


## Van_Helsing

Italianet, nuk jane proserb.
ju harroni nje gje kryesore, ne shkollat italiane nuk mesohet historia e shqiperise, dhe kjo eshte nje gje shume normale, megjithate ne tekstet e tyre shqiptaret permenden shume me teper se rumunet, bullgaret, serbet,polaket, ceket etj.

----------


## Albo

> Ndërkaq nuk kujtohet qëndresa shqiptare me Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun, e cila ndikoi, gjithsesi, dhe në mbrojtje të Italisë e më gjerë si dhe asgjë për marrëdhëniet dhe ndërhyrjet e Skënderbeut ushtarakisht në Itali apo lidhjet e mëpastajme me Venetikun, etj.


Si shpjegohet qe kane harruar t'iu mesojne per "katolikun" Gjergj Kastrioti dhe luften e tij, kur gramafonet e propagandes italiane ne Shqiperi kane gati 1 shekull qe mundohen te na e shesin Gjergj Kastriotin "katolik" ne opinionin publik shqiptar?!

Albo

----------


## D@mian

> Në tekstet e historisë antike dhe të mesjetës, për gjimnazin (IV) me titull “Il mosaico e gli specchi”, (“Mozaiku dhe pasqyrat”), me autorë B. Corradi, A. Giardina. B. Gregori, f.96, jepet një e dhënë befasuese: popullsia e Palestinës është e përbëre nga grupe Popujsh të Detit, ku më i rëndësishmi është ai i Filistejve, shkruhet, që ka mundësi të jenë me origjinë nga Shqipëria e sotme dhe u vendosën në 5 qytete gjatë bregut jugor.


Edhe italianet nallbane qenkan, si puna jone dhe e ballkanasve te tjere.  :ngerdheshje: 

E kam thene edhe me pare, popujt serioze te Evropes jane cka permban ne veri ne Milanos dhe perendim te Prages. Te gjithe te tjeret jane karagjoza te pashembullt.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Van_Helsing

> Edhe italianet nallbane qenkan, si puna jone dhe e ballkanasve te tjere. 
> 
> E kam thene edhe me pare, popujt serioze te Evropes jane cka permban ne veri ne Milanos dhe perendim te Prages. Te gjithe te tjeret jane karagjoza te pashembullt.


 Milano, plot me terrone esht mbush kto dekadat e fundit, sipas meje popujt serioze fillojne qe nga sud tiroli(Bolzano) e perpjete, perendimi i Prages mire eshte.

----------


## murik

Po me habit puna e Pirros qe u paraqiska si tipik "elen" ndersa ne libra te vjeter ai permendet si Pirro l'illirico.Kete mund ta shikoni per shembull ne historia e Puglias.Po nejse..

----------


## Sherri

> Milano, plot me terrone esht mbush kto dekadat e fundit, sipas meje popujt serioze fillojne qe nga sud tiroli(Bolzano) e perpjete, perendimi i Prages mire eshte.


Ti e di definicionin e fjales "Terrone" apo ke nigju ne tv dhe po e perdor si kodra mas bregut ?




> Terrone è un termine della lingua italiana. Viene utilizzato dagli abitanti dell'Italia settentrionale e centrale come espressione dispregiativa per designare un abitante dell'Italia meridionale, talvolta anche in senso semplicemente scherzoso.


"Terrone" quhen zakonisht keta nga jugu Italise sic i qujme ne "malok" ata nga veriu Shqiperise. Ca lidhje kane keto "terronit" me hartimin e teksteve te gjimnazit ?
Kur ben "krahinizma" bej nje kerkim ne google perpara. 
Qyteti kryesor (capolouogo) i SudTirol-Trentino eshte Trento dhe jo Bolzano.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ti e di definicionin e fjales "Terrone" apo ke nigju ne tv dhe po e perdor si kodra mas bregut ?
> 
> 
> 
> "Terrone" quhen zakonisht keta nga jugu Italise sic i qujme ne "malok" ata nga veriu Shqiperise. Ca lidhje kane keto "terronit" me hartimin e teksteve te gjimnazit ?
> Kur ben "krahinizma" bej nje kerkim ne google perpara. 
> Qyteti kryesor (capolouogo) i SudTirol-Trentino eshte Trento dhe jo Bolzano.


Maloku ...........   .. .........  .... ...........ok
Maloku .... ........... .. .... ...........ok
Tani fol per shetelin dhe ishmin

----------


## Sherri

> Maloku ...........   .. .........  .... ...........ok
> Maloku .... ........... .. .... ...........ok
> Tani fol per shetelin dhe ishmin


Noihere habitem me "inteligjencen" e njerzve qe shkruajne ktu. Formulo nje pytje qe te kete kuptim dhe te pergjigjem un me gjithe qef nqs ka lidhje me kete teme.

Cfare do te dish per fshatrat/qytezat e Qarkut Durres? Cfare lidhje kane me hartimin e teksteve apo ka jane harru te shtohen tek tekstet e gjimnazeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------

